# My Reformation Day Puppet Show Script



## Semper Fidelis

I'm sharing this script with anyone who would like to use it this upcoming Reformation Day. I wrote one version in 2001 that turned into a marathon 45 minute puppet show. This version is the 20 minute puppet show performed in 2002. It was a hit with adults and kids. Tetzel is best performed as a "tent revival" type of character. Some of my friends still lament that when they hear the song "Jesus Paid it All", they think of "You Can Pay it All".

Enjoy!

Click Here for Puppet Show Script


----------



## Semper Fidelis

No takers?! This is my Magnum Opus Puppet Show. You should have seen the delight on the children's faces! This puppet show is the thing of legend for two small OPC Churches in SoCal.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Rich -- I don't think the fish are biting very much. It must be too early in the season. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/reformation-polka-38426/


----------



## Grymir

This is a great play!! Definitly your magnum opus. I like the historicity you bring to it!! not a modern dumbed down version.

Some of my favorite lines -

(Scene) When Dr. Luther falls back almost dead. 

Pope: Doesn’t that sound delightful kiddies?

Crowd: Dr. Luther, dude, don’t sweat it. It’s all under control.

The Special Song-

Why I think it’s time we had a special song:
No sin’s too great too small
The Pope can blot them all
Only He, He holds the key
For a price is bought by thee
You can pay it all, The Pope He made it so.
Sin has left a crimson stain, indulgences will make it go.
Now you can save you see
A loved one from purgatory
Put some money in this chest
You’ll give your dead grandma rest

Boy, that always brings a tear to my eye when I sing that song.

Luther: OK guys I’m ready to go on a worm diet. Where are the worms? He, he.
Get it worm diet. OK then.

Luther: Since your most Serene Majesty, and your High Mightiness, require from
me a direct and precise answer, I will give you one, and it is this. I cannot
submit my faith either to the Pope or to the Councils, because it is clear as
day they have frequently erred and contradicted each other. Unless,
therefore, I am convinced by the testimony of Scripture, or on plain and
clear grounds of reason, so that conscience shall bind me to make
acknowledgment of error, I can and will not retract, for it is neither safe nor
wise to do anything contrary to conscience. HERE I STAND. I CAN DO
NO OTHER. MAY GOD HELP ME. AMEN



Calvin: I’m from France. Can’t you tell by my Outrageous accent?!

Luther: Hey wait a minute! What nitwit wrote this play anyway? Calvin and Luther
never met in real life.

Calvin: Oh Martin, don’t be so hard on him, he’s a Presbyterian and a bit of a
geek. This is after all a puppet show, I’m sure the kids don’t mind.

Luther: Pppfff. Presbyterians! Hey when you get a chance later lets have a talk
about the Lord’s Supper.



In conclusion, Mega-Ditto's!


----------



## JonathanHunt

Can we have the words for the closing song?

great play!


----------



## Pergamum

I wanna hear that Jesus paid it all version too..got an MP3?



Maybe there was no takers due to the fact that this might be the first time the phrase "Puppet Show" has been used on the PB.






P.s. I know some folks that have a worm diet!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

JonathanHunt said:


> Can we have the words for the closing song?
> 
> great play!



It's in this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f51/reformation-polka-38426/



> The Reformation Polka
> by Robert Gebel
> 
> When I was ein younger man I studied canon law;
> though Erfurt was a challenge it was just to please my pa.
> Then came the storm, the lightning struck; I called upon Saint Anne:
> I shaved my head, I took my vows – an Augustinian.
> 
> Refrain:
> Papal bulls, indulgences and transubstantiation:
> speak your mind against them and face excommunication.
> Nail your theses to the door, let’s start a reformation,
> papal bulls, indulgences and transubstantiation.
> 
> When Tetzel came near Wittenberg, St Peter’s profits soared,
> so I wrote a little message for the All Saints’ bulletin board;
> ‘you cannot purchase merit for we’re justified by grace;
> here’s ninety-five more reasons, Brother Tetzel, in your face!
> 
> Refrain
> 
> They loved my tracts, adored my wit; all were ex empleror;
> the pope, however, hauled me up before the emperor.
> ‘Are these your books? Will you recant?” King Charles did demand;
> “I will not change my diet sir, God help me, here I stand.’
> 
> Refrain
> 
> Duke Frederick took the wise approach, responding to my words
> by knighting George a hostage in the kingdom of the birds.
> ‘Use Brother Martin’s model as the languages you seek,
> stay locked inside the castle with your Hebrew and your Greek.’
> 
> Refrain
> 
> Now let’s raise our steins and concord books together in this place
> and spread the word that ‘catholic’ is spelled with lower-case;
> the word remains unfettered when the Spirit gets a chance,
> so come on, Katie, drop your lute and join us in our dance.
> 
> Refrain


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Pergamum said:


> I wanna hear that Jesus paid it all version too..got an MP3?


I've got a recording of this on videotape that I should put on Youtube. I played Tetzel as a country preacher. It's actually pretty funny because Tetzel starts crying at the end of the song because he's so touched by it.



> Maybe there was no takers due to the fact that this might be the first time the phrase "Puppet Show" has been used on the PB.
> 
> 
> P.s. I know some folks that have a worm diet!



 I forgot about some of the "kid humor" I threw in to the show.


----------



## turmeric

I'll have to watch it on my Mac later - no working speakers on my desktop. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

turmeric said:


> I'll have to watch it on my Mac later - no working speakers on my desktop. I'm looking forward to it!



I don't have it on Youtube yet. I'll put it up eventually. The attachment is just the script.


----------



## turmeric

Too funny! Does Calvin talk like Inspector Clouseau?


----------



## Kim G

turmeric said:


> Too funny! Does Calvin talk like Inspector Clouseau?


  Hopefully like the Peter Sellers version (ewww to Steve Martin's version).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

Kim G said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny! Does Calvin talk like Inspector Clouseau?
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully like the Peter Sellers version (ewww to Steve Martin's version).
Click to expand...


I was imagining the French Guard at the castle in the Monty Python movie:



> Why do think I have this outrageous accent, you silly king-a?!


----------



## JonathanHunt

John Calvin: 'We do not need a holy grail, we already 'ave one, you see!'


----------



## turmeric

Ni! Ni! Ni!


----------



## SolaScriptura

Where did you get the puppets? 
That sounds cool.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

SolaScriptura said:


> Where did you get the puppets?
> That sounds cool.



We made them. They actually looked really good too.

We bought some styrofoam balls and cut them in half, put tan socks over them, and then made little clothes and put eyes and beards and glasses on them from a hobby store. It was actually really fun for the ladies to make them.

I'll show you guys some pics later. Luther was in a robe and had a hammer on his hand the whole time. The "crowds" were gloves that had little people on each finger.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

As promised, here are the pictures of the puppets:


----------



## turmeric

Excellent!


----------



## kvanlaan

Sorry, but I had to figure out whether it was April 1st, first of all. Not that I didn't think that Rich had the directorial talent to have done it, but the collected theatrical puppet works of Marine officers throughout history is a very thin book indeed. About 8 pages long, I might guess.

I enjoyed it, and the ending definitely left room for a sequel: "John Calvin: Prophet to Geneva". I think fitting Servetus' last days in Geneva into it would be difficult, but not impossible...


----------



## Grymir

Nice pictures! It's nice to be able to add a face to the play! Thanks.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Just thought I'd let folks know about this puppet show one more time as Reformation Day draws nigh.


----------



## Theognome

Semper Fidelis said:


> No takers?! This is my Magnum Opus Puppet Show. You should have seen the delight on the children's faces! This puppet show is the thing of legend for two small OPC Churches in SoCal.




Yes, it's true. Quite legendary. And I've still got the picture of Toni and Sonya dressed as nuns.

Theognome


----------



## bconway52

Ha! That was hilarious! Did you ever get the video posted?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

bconway52 said:


> Ha! That was hilarious! Did you ever get the video posted?



Not yet. I haven't had time to transfer from DV Tape to MPEG and then upload. It's on my "To Do" list.


----------



## Scott1

Rich,

It would be worth the price of admission just to see the puppets of Mr Calvin, Mr Luther being bucked from the horse at the lightening strike, Mr Erasmus, the papal bull, the theses nailed to the wall, the burnings at the stake at Smithfield...

sounds like a great show.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Scott1 said:


> Rich,
> 
> It would be worth the price of admission just to see the puppets of Mr Calvin, Mr Luther being bucked from the horse at the lightening strike, Mr Erasmus, the papal bull, the theses nailed to the wall, the burnings at the stake at Smithfield...
> 
> sounds like a great show.



It was only a 20 minute show so I had to omit certain details. I didn't have time for any debates with Erasmus. The puppet in the very first pic above served double duty as Luther's mentor in the monestary and then as Calvin at the end. I know he doesn't quite look like Calvin (except for the ZZ Top beard) but I didn't make the puppets.

I'll try to find some time this week to encode the movie because I think you guys will enjoy it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I created a new thread for the puppet show video: http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/reformation-day-puppet-show-video-39128/


----------

